# KCBS Wing Contest



## bigbluebrad (Apr 1, 2014)

I am doing my first wing only contest April 26 in Memphis.  It is a KCBS event.  Am I correct in assuming that they will provide numbered styrofoam boxes for wing turn in?

Thanks


----------

